# Information on safety equip



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

For things that emit vapors, you want to use a respirator with organic vapor cartridges. For particulates like concrete dust, mold spores, drywall dust or asbestos, you want to use P100 cartidges. A good respirator "system" will allow you to stack filter cartidges. In some cases it is good to have a system that allows you to install a prefilter to help prolong the life of the primary filter. All of these cartidges and filters need to be used with a half or full face respirator. Ususally rated by NIOSH as N95. It is important to select a respirator that fits your face properly. If you can't get a seal around your face, then the respirator is totally useless. You must also change the filter cartridges regularly to be effective. P100s clog with dust, so you won't get all the air through them that you should which is tough on the user. Organic vapor cartridges lose their effectiveness when the absorption material inside of them gets saturated.


----------

